# x11-base/xorg-server 1.4.2 (10402000) polskie znaki

## TommyV6

Witam,

dziś zaktualizowałem xorg-server do 1.4.2, config mam ten sam co na poprzedniej wersji, niestety dzieje się coś dziwnego, kombinacja Prawy Alt + azcn itd. wywołuje skrót a nie wyświetla polskich znaków.

Wiecie może co z tym zrobić ?

fragment xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Architektura x86

----------

## ecox

Zamień twój wpis na:

```
   Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

```

----------

## TommyV6

 *ecox wrote:*   

> Zamień twój wpis na:
> 
> ```
>    Driver         "kbd"
> 
> ...

 

Niestety, próbowałem to nic nie daje.

Jedyne co działa to wykonanie:

"setxkbmap pl"

----------

## ecox

Jeżeli używasz Gnome to: System -> Preferencje -> Klawiatura, a dalej to chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć  :Wink: .

----------

## mziab

Nowsze wersje xorga pobierają układ klawiatury od hala i ignorują ustawienia w xorg.conf. Na szczęście wystarczy napisać odpowiednią regułkę. Przykłady znajdziesz tutaj.

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba nie do końca ignoruje, a najpierw pyta o nią hala, sam celowo mam xorg-server bez wsparcia dla hal'a i klawiature czyta mi dalej z xorg.conf,

----------

## Belliash

LUDZIE ZROZUMCIE W KONCU!!!

ALBO USE="-hal" i konfig z xorg.con

ALBO WY******** /ciah/ wyrzucic wszystkie inputy z xorg.con i konfigurowac via hal!

NIE DA SIE MIEC TU I TU BO SIE BEDZIE SYPAC!

Na googlach pelno o tym... Na tym forum tez... Poszukaj - nie boli!  :Wink: 

----------

